# Hello from Missouri



## n2dabloo (Jun 21, 2008)

My home is in the Ozark Mountains in Missouri. I work as a Captain on an oilfield support vessel off the west coast of Africa, currently in the scenic port of Port Gentil, Gabon. I was in the U.S. Army for 9 years, 6 of those years being spent in the wonderful country of Germany (Hanau, and a small Warhead Detachment in Baden Wurtemburg). In Hanau I was stationed at the Fliegerhorst Kaserne, an old Luftwaffe Airfield. Anyway, I've been fascinated by vintage aircraft most of my life and this looks like a fascinating site.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2008)

Hallo N2dabloo,

Welcome to the forum and greetings form Poland.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## seesul (Jun 21, 2008)

welcome to the site!
greeting from the Czech Republic


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard, please feel free to move about and check things out ...........just stay away from lucky though hes having a hard time with nobody talkin about him anymore


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jun 22, 2008)

n2dabloo said:


> My home is in the Ozark Mountains in Missouri. I work as a Captain on an oilfield support vessel off the west coast of Africa, currently in the scenic port of Port Gentil, Gabon. I was in the U.S. Army for 9 years, 6 of those years being spent in the wonderful country of Germany (Hanau, and a small Warhead Detachment in Baden Wurtemburg). In Hanau I was stationed at the Fliegerhorst Kaserne, an old Luftwaffe Airfield. Anyway, I've been fascinated by vintage aircraft most of my life and this looks like a fascinating site.


n2, Welcome to the group! You do seem to get sround!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from down under..mate!


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jun 22, 2008)

8) Hello welcome !! I'm new here too ,but the Natives seem friendly the info is good----Do like me Enjoy!!


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2008)

hi there n2dabloo greetings from england


----------



## parsifal (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello from Canberra, Australia


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 22, 2008)

Greetings mate....welcome to the family!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum N2!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello N2, Nice to have you here. By any chance do you have any pictures of your " support vessel".


----------



## fly boy (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome


----------



## n2dabloo (Jun 23, 2008)

DOUGRD, yes, I do have a pic: 





she's a Well Stimulation Vessel, 260'X56', this pic was taken in Luba, Equatorial Guinea last year.


----------



## trackend (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard skipper. 
Tots all round n2dabloo is buying I'll have a boilermaker please


----------



## ccheese (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard.... enjoy the place..

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Jun 26, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## starling (Jun 26, 2008)

howdy,im in the nations with capt redlegs chasing me,i will take a looksee,and see you later.welcome sir. .


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Jun 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Greetings from Portugal!!


----------

